# Beach House For Sale - All New- Freeport,TX



## GulfCoastBreezeGrl (Mar 24, 2018)

All New 2B/2B w/a bunk room downstairs that sleeps 4 with a/c, brand new boat slip and all new deck, on the canal at Treasure Island. Fisherman's paradise! &#127907; 
https://www.har.com/242-china-clipper-drive/sale_98684303


----------

